# [Commission]Dark Elf Beastmaster on a Manticore



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I managed to get my first commission! For this piece the client wanted a predominately dark brown color for the Manticore and his color scheme for his army is largely reds and purples so that will be factored in when I get to the Beastmaster. 

Started out cleaning up some mold lines as he had already assembled the piece, and touching up the black under coat. I then broke out the spray gun and gave the beast two coats of Scorched Brown:


























Once this was dry and smooth I hit the whole thing with a heavy wash of Devlan.


































Thats where I am at so far. I hope to make some decent progress on him over the next couple of days.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ohhh snap...FIRST!

Great 2 see that you got your commission dude. Good luck with it, I will keep an eye on it as I have Dark Elves chill'n in the closet =)

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Ohhh snap...FIRST!
> 
> Great 2 see that you got your commission dude. Good luck with it, I will keep an eye on it as I have Dark Elves chill'n in the closet =)
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! I am stoked to be working on it, though I am not sure why the pictures are all different sizes as my photobucket account says they are all the same size:crazy:. I am blaming my work computer. I will try and get them fixed tonight amongst the other things I need to do.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Given that I know you are not one to slap thick layers of paint over the detail, I am surprised at how plain the Manticore is; the face especially looks flat.

It is good to see you are getting some painting done though; with some of your logs not getting and update yet this week I wondered if you had lost both hands in a freak accident.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Given that I know you are not one to slap thick layers of paint over the detail, I am surprised at how plain the Manticore is; the face especially looks flat.


Yeah, It is an older scuplt and really doesn't have a lot of detail in it. I am personally looking forward to seeing the new one supposedly coming out with Storm of Magic.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> It is good to see you are getting some painting done though; with some of your logs not getting and update yet this week I wondered if you had lost both hands in a freak accident.


Yeah the poor Daemons need some attention as do my Nids.... <sigh> I wish I had more time in the day


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Well done on securing your first commission! 

Dark brown is always a good start on a manticore and gives you an excellent base to build your colours on. Can't wait to see how this progresses. 

LilLoser


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

ooooh... Druchii.. Looking forward to seeing you progress with this project! I'm actually quite fond of this mini and getting to see it painted is always a treat. hehehe 

And congrats on getting a commission!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

lilloser said:


> Well done on securing your first commission!
> 
> Dark brown is always a good start on a manticore and gives you an excellent base to build your colours on. Can't wait to see how this progresses.
> 
> LilLoser


Thanks dude!!! It will be a pleasure to have you following along and I would appreciate any comments or critiques you may have. 



Saulot said:


> ooooh... Druchii.. Looking forward to seeing you progress with this project! I'm actually quite fond of this mini and getting to see it painted is always a treat. hehehe
> 
> And congrats on getting a commission!


No pressure then:biggrin:! I hope I don't disappoint. 

Well I got some work done on the skin tonight and I am pretty pleased with the direction that it is going. I also got the wings blacked in which actually really helped me focus on the skin without having this giant block of brown to stare at. Anyway onto pics:


























Comments and Critiques most welcome.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

coming along nicely dude, cant wait to see it finished, id rep you but i just did for your marines


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good Ben.


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Looking really good already. Congrats on the commission.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Great layering on the shoulders and pinions.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

I am excited to see the final product.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Great job!

I thought I recognised the wings- They are the same ones on the Orc Warboss on Wyvern

Congrats on your commission!


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

those wings are universal: all fantasy dragons have them.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

What you asked about earlier, with it being for a DE army, I would say no. Tan is too light of a color.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> coming along nicely dude, cant wait to see it finished, id rep you but i just did for your marines





djinn24 said:


> Looking good Ben.





farseer22 said:


> Looking really good already. Congrats on the commission.





Dave T Hobbit said:


> Great layering on the shoulders and pinions.





Jormi_Boced said:


> I am excited to see the final product.





alasdair said:


> Great job!
> 
> I thought I recognised the wings- They are the same ones on the Orc Warboss on Wyvern
> 
> Congrats on your commission!


Thank you guys so much for the positive feedback. It really means a lot!



djinn24 said:


> What you asked about earlier, with it being for a DE army, I would say no. Tan is too light of a color.


Indeed you are right and I am glad that I couldn't find a tan that I liked at the hobby store tonight. I had to improvise and, with a little that little nudge you gave me at the end there, I am really happy with how it looks at the moment. Tomorrow I am going to bump the highlights back up on the extreme edges of the muscles then I am going to move onto the mouth and mane. Here are the progress shots as of tonight.


























Comments and Critiques are most welcome.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good, though I think the wings look enormous compared to the rest of the model.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

wombat_tree said:


> Looking good, though I think the wings look enormous compared to the rest of the model.


Thanks! Yeah the wings are a bit big but they are the ones that come with the model.

Anyway tonight I got the highlights brought back up on the skin, got the claws, teeth, and spikes done, and started glazing the wings. I am really kinda pleased with how this guy is coming out, but the camera just wont capture the blending that is on the piece in real life. Well here are the progress pics.


























C&C welcome as always.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

real nice, but the manes look very odd to me. did you paint them already?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Sweet! I cant wait to see what you do with the mane, if it's anything like your bear or dwarfs it will be most impressive.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> ...the camera just wont capture the blending that is on the piece in real life.


That is a shame; from what I can see the blending on the body and wings is great.


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Looking awesome, Midge. I downloaded some of the pics and tried to edit them a bit with GIMP and sent them to you by pm. Take a look and see if I helped or hurt.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great Ben!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

greenee22 said:


> real nice, but the manes look very odd to me. did you paint them already?


As to the mane I have yet to paint it. I keep going back and forth between wanting to keep it dark with blurple (blue and purple- You can thank djinn for that one) highlights, or to go a much lighter color to frame out the face. I will be getting with the client tonight to see what his opinions are on that. 



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Sweet! I cant wait to see what you do with the mane, if it's anything like your bear or dwarfs it will be most impressive.


Thanks a bunch man. I hope to live up to the expectation



Dave T Hobbit said:


> That is a shame; from what I can see the blending on the body and wings is great.


Indeed. I am thinking that I am going to pick up one of those PhotX Pro light tents that Cypher reviewed several months back. I need to do something to get my photos more consistent especially since I am trying to turn my little hobby into a business now. I think over the weekend I am going to try to make a DIY version until I can pick up a good one. 



apidude said:


> Looking awesome, Midge. I downloaded some of the pics and tried to edit them a bit with GIMP and sent them to you by pm. Take a look and see if I helped or hurt.


They helped a bit. I am going to have to sit down and learn that program. I have it but I haven't messed around with it much.



djinn24 said:


> Looking great Ben!


Thanks a bunch bud. 

I am hoping to make some more progress tonight on the Manticore and get that part of the piece done so I can move onto the rider. 

Thanks to all of you who are following along and posting comments! It really helps the motivation factor and with your encouragement I feel like I am really flying through this piece. 

Cheers!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I spoke to the client this evening and he wanted me to go with a lighter color for the mane to frame out the face and tie the hair in with the odd stubbly fur that is on the Manticore's back and Chest. So armed with that info I sat down, finished the glazing on the wings, added some highlights to the ridges on the top side of the wing, painted the mane, and painted all the little metal trinkets that are woven into it. I also tried taking photos this evening in front of a darker colored background and I think that it captured more of the blending in the browns that way. Barring final approval by the client this will be the finished product on the Manticore:










































I hope to get some good work done on the rider Sunday night as I will be out celebrating my seventh wedding anniversary with my lovely wife tomorrow night. 

As always Comments and Critiques are always welcome.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Tiiiiiiiiiight! =P


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ant this some shit, they just released the new Manticore for fantasy. Pretty freaking cool! Thought I would let you know since your working on a Manticore.

Here is a pic from GW:


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

with storm of magic all those nice little monsters will come out.
even some older models in finecast!

i'm lovin' it!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

That looks awesome midge, great job!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Tiiiiiiiiiight! =P


Hahaha! Thanks man!



apidude said:


> Looks awesome.


Thanks so much! Glad you like it!



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Ant this some shit, they just released the new Manticore for fantasy. Pretty freaking cool! Thought I would let you know since your working on a Manticore.


I have seen them. I don't know how I feel about the new Manticore. There are things that I like and things that I don't. I think I am going to have to see it in person before I make a final determination. 



Dakingofchaos said:


> That looks awesome midge, great job!


I really appreciate the kind words man. 

I really do appreciate the kind words from everyone! It is really a good motivator when ones work is received so well. 

I managed to get quite a bit of work done on the rider tonight, in fact I got him finished minus the weapon arm, and his hair that I realized I had forgotten to paint until I took the pictures :headbutt:. I had hoped to finish the piece tonight but hey, what can you do. Anyway here are the photos of the rider:


























Of course I just couldn't wait to see how the rider looked on the beasts back so I went ahead and attached him and took some photos:


























So tomorrow night I will be finishing up the hair and the weapon arm and the piece will be finished. Hope you all like and comments and critiques are very welcome.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the rider looks excellent, Midge!


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Midge913 said:


>


Your stance is no match for one-hand flying wind of fury old man!

Now I have a hankering to make a marital arts unit on flying bases, and it's all your fault. :threaten:

More seriously, more excellent work.


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Now I have a hankering to make a marital arts unit on flying bases, and it's all your fault. :threaten:


This would be a must see unit! k:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

WoW Midge, he looks fantastic dude!

Crouching tiger, flying dragon....kick! LMAO! =P


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

farseer22 said:


> Dave T Hobbit said:
> 
> 
> > Now I have a hankering to make a marital arts unit on flying bases, and it's all your fault. :threaten:
> ...


It would; and a martial arts unit would also be worth seeing.:blush:


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

marital / martial ... at times not much different..... 

I mean the word..... you know, it is just switching around two letters.... {fluster, babble} 

[OK, she's standing right behind me, right?]

Anyway, Midge. That rider is better than I had imagined. Farntarstick yob! Be sure to post that model prominently on your website. It should draw more commissions, I am certain.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Looking good, though I don't know why anyone would want this thing. XD It's fortunate that a new one is coming out, because this one is showing it's age.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Looking good, though I don't know why anyone would want this thing. XD It's fortunate that a new one is coming out, because this one is showing it's age.


I agree, although i am pleased with how much justice you've done the model midge, i dont play fantasy at all, and when i first saw it i thought there was a howda or something the rider went in, silly me :lazy2: But you've made a fairly crappy model look realyl good! you should be pleassed!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> the rider looks excellent, Midge!





farseer22 said:


> Fantastic work!


Thanks guys! I appreciate the positive comments. I must say that I am usually really critical of my own work, but I am really happy with this one. 



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Your stance is no match for one-hand flying wind of fury old man!
> 
> Now I have a hankering to make a marital arts unit on flying bases, and it's all your fault. :threaten:
> 
> More seriously, more excellent work.


Hahahaha! I didn't even think about what the rider looks like with out his mount and you are absolutely right man, looks like something out of a Jet Li movie. Thank your for the compliments!



farseer22 said:


> This would be a must see unit! k:


Indeed it would. I am seeing a couple of different possibilities, and even some models from a couple of different companies that would work. hmmmmm..... NO. To many projects already but I would love to see Dave do one. :so_happy:



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> WoW Midge, he looks fantastic dude!
> 
> Crouching tiger, flying dragon....kick! LMAO! =P


Thanks DoE! I can't help but chuckle every time I look at the rider only pictures now. 



apidude said:


> Anyway, Midge. That rider is better than I had imagined. Farntarstick yob! Be sure to post that model prominently on your website. It should draw more commissions, I am certain.


Thanks for the kind words and the support! I am hoping you are right because I am starting to really like this commission painting thing. It is a new challenge for me that is forcing me to learn and practice new skills. 



Masked Jackal said:


> Looking good, though I don't know why anyone would want this thing. XD It's fortunate that a new one is coming out, because this one is showing it's age.


I don't know.... There are things that I like about the model and there are things that I don't. The rider is really cool and a nice dynamic sculpt, but the Manticore itself has some really plain parts. I am not sure how I feel about the new one coming out, it is rather cartoony and oddly proportioned. Anyway, thanks for the compliments!



Dakingofchaos said:


> I agree, although i am pleased with how much justice you've done the model midge, i dont play fantasy at all, and when i first saw it i thought there was a howda or something the rider went in, silly me :lazy2: But you've made a fairly crappy model look realyl good! you should be pleassed!


Thanks mate! I don't know that I would call it a crappy model, just special if you know what I mean. It has its issues but it is still a decent model as far as large metals go. 

Anyhow I finished the model tonight! I am really happy with how he turned out and I am looking forward to see what you all think of the finished product. Without further ado I present my very first finished commission model:


























































Any comments and critiques are still welcome as I will incorporate them into my next projects. 

On a side note I am looking for a new commission if anyone is interested:biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good Ben, knowing what you are getting paid, they got a steal!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Really nice. I showed my roommate the wings since he got the same wings for one of his Tyranid models...forgot what it was called exactly. I want to say Hive Tyrant Prime...but not sure. Anywho...
Really like it 

On a slightly random note, how much do you charge for something like that?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Looking good Ben, knowing what you are getting paid, they got a steal!


Thanks bud. I had no problem giving a good discount to the guy as I have known him for awhile and he was kind enough to give me my first commission job. Sort of a kick out the door if you know what I mean. 



arumichic said:


> Really nice. I showed my roommate the wings since he got the same wings for one of his Tyranid models...forgot what it was called exactly. I want to say Hive Tyrant Prime...but not sure. Anywho...
> Really like it


Thank you so much for the compliment! Would have been for a Hive Tyrant most likely so you were pretty much spot on. 



arumichic said:


> On a slightly random note, how much do you charge for something like that?


Well since the client was kind enough to start me out with my first commission I gave him a pretty good discount, but normally I would be charging anywhere between $75-$120 for that size piece depending on the level of complexity of the color scheme, what sort of basing, and whether or not the client wanted me to assemble it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Though it could go as low as 50 for a paint and splash approach or upwards of 500 depending if they wanted the entire thing layered and blended.

Hardest part about doing commissions is figuring a price where everyone seems satisfied.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Though it could go as low as 50 for a paint and splash approach or upwards of 500 depending if they wanted the entire thing layered and blended.
> 
> Hardest part about doing commissions is figuring a price where everyone seems satisfied.


I agree completely mate. I am not sure exactly what I would have charged for this had it been a straight up commission, but I would probably have started around 150 as a quote for the level of blending and layering I put into it.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I know, that's kind of why I was asking. I've been starting to do commissions for some of our friends around where I am and since we (Drannith and I) are starting out, we haven't been charging crazy fees. And basically people have been naming and paying us their own price after we've quoted them a price since they feel bad for us (I do a lot of blending and layering...moreso now). Hahaha!~
The farseer that I did for that guy, he gave me a box of DE reavers. :biggrin: I was extremely happy since I was going to buy them anyways.
But that's basically how it's been going.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

For your friends and stuff I think it is a bit different. You don't mind charging a bit less for the high quality as you will be more than likely seeing your pieces across the table from you at some point or another.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, I am mentoring several people as well as a couple painting circles between myself and a few folks swapping tricks and stuff. Ask away if you ever have any questions.

edit: And they are more then likely to return to you.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> For your friends and stuff I think it is a bit different. You don't mind charging a bit less for the high quality as you will be more than likely seeing your pieces across the table from you at some point or another.


Nope, don't mind quoting them cheaper at all, they feel bad, we insist it's okay, and they still pay us more. They still feel guilty afterwards. We reassure them...plus, our lvl isn't "pro" yet, though DEFINITELY better than the "pro" painted on Ebay. >.<
So being too expensive doesn't make sense.



djinn24 said:


> Well, I am mentoring several people as well as a couple painting circles between myself and a few folks swapping tricks and stuff. Ask away if you ever have any questions.
> 
> edit: And they are more then likely to return to you.


Will do.  Which reminds me to post another project log for Lord Hector and his retinue from FW...mainly so that I'll finish them faster than the rate I'm working on them now. >.<

Yeah. One friend started us painting for him, then another saw the quality, wanted us to do something for him...etc...and now we have something like 12-15 models lined up (still to go) from our lil group of WH40k players. It makes me happy :biggrin:
(sorry for boasting and semi jacking your thread)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn it Arum, why do are you always painting the models I have in my que. Now I want to paint Hector! I should just toss him on ebay, but I really really want to paint him.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

HAHAHA!!~
It's because I'm awesome??? :biggrin: And great minds think alike??? 
I'm starting on his little retinue guys first...and doing a LOT more layers this time...like 20-forever. >.< and he's starting to look really good. :biggrin:
I think you should paint it, then put it up on ebay as "pro" painted  Someone out there will probably buy it because it's painted well. :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Don't mind you jacking the thread at all, I will blame it on Larry as he has a penchant for doing that to me anyway. I wish I had that many models lined up in the que as right now I don't have any . Anyhow I may be new to commissions but not to miniature painting so don't hesitate to hit me up if you have questions as well.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Lol. Thanks and will do. I'm pretty new to both, but I've been painting since I was a lil kid and have gotten lots of awards for them.  Also helps to have had an artistic dad. :biggrin: So I've dove right into this miniature painting world and feel pretty comfortable. I always need critiques, so when my stuff comes up, please critique!~ (and perhaps some compliments too, they're always welcome and makes my self confidence go up :biggrin: )


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent finish on the Manticore; everything is rich and deep.



Midge913 said:


> ...I would love to see Dave do one. :so_happy:


If only I had time; with the random things that need doing, I am only just making one unit a month.




Midge913 said:


> I am not sure how I feel about the new one coming out, it is rather cartoony and oddly proportioned.


The new one is not perfect; however, overall I think it offers a better basis for improvement.


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Midge: Just got online at home so now I can see your model. The finished model is looking absolutely great. 

Good model? Crappy model? I think it's a matter of taste. I kinda like the old Manticore model, despite its...well.... I guess "blandness" is the best word. Not a lot of detail to work with and a real pain in the rear to put together (lots of pins and 5 min epoxy and heavy metal parts) but you brought out its best. 

We will have to see what the actual new model looks like assembled and painted up close and personal.

Anyway, congrats on a job well done. Go have a Guinness! :drinks:


----------

